# Wooden dash kit for the Xtrail.



## 350lt1 (Nov 24, 2007)

I just recently purchased an Xtrail, black with beige interior and I want to get a nice wooden dash kit. Do you guys know of any web site that might sell this?


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Wood Dash Kits | Dash Kits | Dash Trim Kits | Wooddashexperts.com - 2005-2007


----------

